# Want a dog like a Golden Retriever, but one that that doesn't shed.



## 10ring

I am sad to say that our 11-year-old beagle has passed on, and we will be looking for a new puppy in the spring. As much as I loved our beagle, I vow to never own another. Let's just say they are too "independent." Having once owned a Golden Retriever, I would love to have another one, but shedding is the only concern. Is there such a breed that has the characteristics of the Golden Retriever, but doesn't shed as much? 

In a nutshell, I am looking for a medium - large size dog, one that doesn't bark all the time (but will bark if there is an intruder), calm personality (non-hyper), enjoys attention but doesn't constantly seek it, good with kids, doesn't run off like a beagle, and doesn't shed a lot. Is there such a breed?


----------



## FrostQ

No pure breeds like that...at least that I know of.

I have a Lab X Poodle (Labradoodle as some will call it) that has similar personality as a Lab/Golden but doesn't shed AT ALL. Your mileage may vary as mix breeds are never a guarantee. She's 50lbs right now at 10 months old and it's a perfect family dog. Doesn't bark excessively, VERY calm inside the house, playful when outdoors, loves and friendly with other pets and kids, doesn’t shed, very easy to train, can be left alone and never runs away when off leash on hikes and at the park. There are a lot of owners out there that are against what they call a “designer breed”, but from what I’ve experienced, this is the best dog for me...and maybe for you.


----------



## MegaMuttMom

FrostQ said:


> No pure breeds like that...at least that I know of.
> 
> I have a Lab X Poodle (Labradoodle as some will call it) that has similar personality as a Lab/Golden but doesn't shed AT ALL. Your mileage may vary as mix breeds are never a guarantee. She's 50lbs right now at 10 months old and it's a perfect family dog. Doesn't bark excessively, VERY calm inside the house, playful when outdoors, loves and friendly with other pets and kids, doesn’t shed, very easy to train, can be left alone and never runs away when off leash on hikes and at the park. There are a lot of owners out there that are against what they call a “designer breed”, but from what I’ve experienced, this is the best dog for me...and maybe for you.


Beware, I have a friend with a labradoodle that sheds like gangbusters and is very hyper and emotionally needy. Doodles can be a crapshoot. I have known many that, when young, are super duper high energy.


----------



## FrostQ

Like I said...your mileage may vary.

I lucked out and got a good one. She's actually a Labradoodle x Poodle...so I'm guessing 3/4 Poodle?


----------



## MissMutt

I think a Standard Poodle could work. Very nice dogs. Smart, affectionate, energetic but not over the top. I know someone who breeds Show/Performance poodles and her dogs are quite pleasant to be around.

A lot of people have this stigma that Poodles are foo-foo dogs.. but it can't be farther from the truth.


----------



## Elana55

Agree with the Standard Poodle but they must be bathed and clipped 1X a month. They do not really shed.. their hair grows all the time like human hair.. so it must be clipped. You can clip a poodle fairly close all over (like 1/2 inch) and then get the feet and the face very close (called a Kennel Clip) with extra hair on the head and the tail and they look good. Had one when I was a kid and at age 8-9 I was the clipping queen (did him by myself). 

A wonderful dog we got after the first dog.. also a Beagle.


----------



## Nargle

Are you looking for low-shedding (like to make cleaning easier) or no shedding at all (do you have allergies)?

Things like not barking a ton and not running away are training issues. There are some breeds that are barky and some that have high prey/chase drive, but all dogs will bark and run away unless you train them not to. There's no such breed that is born knowing how to behave well. Being good with children is a matter of socialization, getting the dog used to being around children, and training them the appropriate way to behave around children (like no jumping up or no mouthing). Never leave any dog alone unsupervised with a child, no breed is 100% childproof.

If you get a puppy, of any breed, expect to wait at least a couple of years before they actually calm down. Every puppy is hyper. However, Goldens in particular seem to have an abnormally long puppyhood, and stay rambunctious clowns for years. They're not a low energy breed by any means. I also would say, in my particular experience, that Goldens will probably constantly seek out your attention. 

Based on the little information you've given, I would suggest adopting an adult dog (like 3 years or older) from a rescue organization that fosters their dogs and gets to know them. Try to find a dog that has been socialized with children and maybe has a wirey/hair type coat. Ask about its energy level. And keep in mind that if you want your dog to behave well and not constantly bark or run away or misbehave, you'll have to train it yourself.


----------



## foxthegoldfish

I don't think a golden would fit your requirements anyway. 
Goldens need lots of attention and seek it constantly, like sitting next to you leaning on you with their head on your lap.
Goldens are Very high energy and very hyper as young dogs, they need AT LEAST 2 hours of good exercise every day as well as lots of training and mental stimulation.
A golden will bark all the time if not properly exercised and will run off if you don't train it to stay with you.
Goldens can be good with kids but Goldens stay puppies for many years and are very boisterous, they can easily knock a kid down unintentionally.

I would suggest a retired Greyhound, they like most/many dogs may run off if given the chance but they are calm, couch potatoes who don't need much exercise and are not needy for attention but will like it if you give it.


----------



## sassafras

foxthegoldfish said:


> I would suggest a retired Greyhound, they like most/many dogs may run off if given the chance but they are calm, couch potatoes who don't need much exercise and are not needy for attention but will like it if you give it.


But some of them shed like a mofo (mine did). Others hardly at all.


----------



## waterbaby

MissMutt said:


> A lot of people have this stigma that Poodles are foo-foo dogs.. but it can't be farther from the truth.


We have several breeders locally that breed poodles as gundogs. I've run into them on horse packing trips in the Bob Marshall Wilderness. Those dogs are out 14 days moving up to 20 miles a day sometimes. I would love one of those dogs.


----------



## foxthegoldfish

sassafras said:


> But some of them shed like a mofo (mine did). Others hardly at all.


True, you could easily find one that shed less and use a furminator (or similar) to reduce shedding.


----------



## 10ring

Wow, thank you all for your input and quick response. In trying to answer a couple of questions and maybe better clarify myself: 

1) The shedding issue is due to cleaning opposed to a concern for allegies. We have carpet in the house and my wife dreads the thoughts of constantly cleaning it due to shedding. Some shedding is tolerable, but if I recall our old Golden shed a lot. 

2) In regards to attention, I don't mind a dog wanting to sit near me or wanting to put its head in my lap. But I don't care for dogs that constantly feel the need to jump up on me every time I walk through the door. Walking over to me to greet me is one thing, but constantly jumping on me in a manic, hyper state is another.

3) Barking. I realize that all dogs bark. But I have observed that some bark more than others. Some constantly "yip" everytime they want the slightest bit of attention. Personally, that gets under my skin. I swear that some bark just to hear themselves bark. But I can tolerate a dog barking if they feel the need to go outside (or inside), if somebody shows up at the door or if they sense danger. Occasional barking is fine, but constant barking isn't.

4) Designer dogs are okay with me. Doesn't necessarily have to be a pure breed. 

5) Would like to start with a puppy. We've tried getting older dogs before, and unfortunately had very bad experiences. I know that older dogs are not always a problem, but it sure feels like it to me whenever we have got them. 

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## MissMutt

> But I don't care for dogs that constantly feel the need to jump up on me every time I walk through the door.


This is a training issue and has little or nothing to do with temperament.


----------



## katielou

10ring said:


> 4) Designer dogs are okay with me. Doesn't necessarily have to be a pure breed.


 They should be a problem with you if you are getting a puppy from a breeder!
Read up on responsible breeding.


----------



## Pynzie

10ring said:


> 2) In regards to attention, I don't mind a dog wanting to sit near me or wanting to put its head in my lap. But I don't care for dogs that constantly feel the need to jump up on me every time I walk through the door. Walking over to me to greet me is one thing, but constantly jumping on me in a manic, hyper state is another.
> 
> 3) Barking. I realize that all dogs bark. But I have observed that some bark more than others. Some constantly "yip" everytime they want the slightest bit of attention. Personally, that gets under my skin. I swear that some bark just to hear themselves bark. But I can tolerate a dog barking if they feel the need to go outside (or inside), if somebody shows up at the door or if they sense danger. Occasional barking is fine, but constant barking isn't.


Both are training issues, #2 especially, as MissMutt said. But even dogs that are more prone to barking can be trained an "enough" command if you work at it. In terms of barking to get what they want, this is most certainly a training issue. All dogs need to realize that you control the resources and they cannot demand whatever they want.


----------



## bartleby

I think there are a lot of really bad Goldens out there right now. I've met a few which are so hyper they're practically untrainable, and it's not because the owners are ignorant or don't exercise the dog. The dogs are just nuts. Trouble with doodles is that the Golden parent may be just such a nut case. 

I adore a good standard poodle, and they certainly don't shed. I don't understand what trait needs to be diluted out by crossing them to a retriever. The stupid haircut isn't genetic, after all. However, I wouldn't recommend standard poodles for a couch potato owner. I've seen them end a 10 mile hike with gas in the tank.


----------



## ipreferpi

I'm not trying to offend, but I think you might be putting a little too much responsibility for behavior on breed. Yes certain breeds have higher tendencies for behaviors, but each dog is trained (for good or bad) to do what they do. For example, you hear that you should never allow a Siberian husky off leash unless you've recently won a bet with god, but my sibe both does obedience and recalls well. It was just more effort to train him to do so. That said, I do understand that you want a dog that has a predisposition for those traits: no excessive barking, reliability off leash, calmness ect... It would be hard to get all of those traits in one dog, but I agree a standard poodle would be a good option. I would nix greyhound (they're lovely dogs) on the basis that obtaining off leash reliability from a grey hound is not something most people can realistically expect to do. 

I'd also suggest a giant schnauzer:
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/giantschnauzer.htm

or a portugese water dog:
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/giantschnauzer.htm

or an airdale terrier if you're willing to deal with the energy requirements
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/airedale.htm

Additionally I would stay away from all hounds, most herding breeds, all northern breeds, most terriers, and shoot for a dog in the sporting or working group (with consideration for each individual breed)

Also, I'd suggest reading The Culture Clash, a book on dog behavior and training. Rocked my world, might help you too


----------



## Nargle

I'm just curious, but 10ring, what kind of exercise to you intend to provide for your next dog? I'm seeing a lot of high-energy breeds with high exercise requirements being recommended in this thread.


----------



## foxthegoldfish

I wonder about exercise too, in all honesty how much exercise EVERY DAY rain or shine are you willing and able to give this dog?


----------



## prntmkr

ipreferpi said:


> I'd also suggest a giant schnauzer:
> http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/giantschnauzer.htm
> 
> or a portugese water dog:
> http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/giantschnauzer.htm
> 
> or an airdale terrier if you're willing to deal with the energy requirements
> http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/airedale.htm


No offence, but how are _any_ of these dogs 
_anything_ like, what the OP would expect 
a (stereo)typical Golden to be???


----------



## Dog101

My daughter would walk him and give him all the exercise he needed.


----------



## Pynzie

Dog101 said:


> My daughter would walk him and give him all the exercise he needed.


How old is your daughter? If you are the responsible adult in the house and it's your dog, then the responsibility of the dog really comes down to you. When your daughter doesn't want to walk him/her because she's too tired or it's too cold outside or whatever, you are going to have to suck it up and do it.

So I'll ask again. How much time are YOU willing to devote to exercising the dog? (Unless you have some kind of condition that prevents you from exercising the dog, in which case you should still find another alternative to placing all the responsibility on your daughter.)


----------



## DAWNDY1217

I didnt hear anyone mention an airedale. They are big do not shed at all. need very little grooming...are not needy...they are very loving...do not bark ridiculously just when someone is at the door or to go outside...They train very easily! I would HIGHLY suggest. My sister has had 5 of them and not one single problem with any of them. They are beautiful too. Theres a place upstate that you can get them cheaper like very cheap its an adoption place that specializes in JUST airedales thats where my sister has gotten 3 of hers. I dont know if they have puppies though? Google airedales i think you would be very pleased at what you learn about them and how they look.. I would love to hear what you and wife do end up with though hope you share here :O)


----------



## Shell

Pynzie said:


> How old is your daughter? If you are the responsible adult in the house and it's your dog, then the responsibility of the dog really comes down to you. When your daughter doesn't want to walk him/her because she's too tired or it's too cold outside or whatever, you are going to have to suck it up and do it.
> 
> So I'll ask again. How much time are YOU willing to devote to exercising the dog? (Unless you have some kind of condition that prevents you from exercising the dog, in which case you should still find another alternative to placing all the responsibility on your daughter.)


Pynzie-- Dog101 isn't the original poster, so the original poster hasn't responded in terms of amount of exercise. 

And to Dog101, just walking a dog is rarely enough exercise for the active breeds being mentioned. Hiking, jogging, off leash running at a dog park or rural open area, agility, weight pull, tracking etc are things that can provide sufficient mental and physical exercise (not daily of course, some days simply walking is fine, its kinda an overall thing)



10ring said:


> Wow, thank you all for your input and quick response. In trying to answer a couple of questions and maybe better clarify myself:
> 
> 1) The shedding issue is due to cleaning opposed to a concern for allegies. We have carpet in the house and my wife dreads the thoughts of constantly cleaning it due to shedding. Some shedding is tolerable, but if I recall our old Golden shed a lot.
> 
> 2) In regards to attention, I don't mind a dog wanting to sit near me or wanting to put its head in my lap. But I don't care for dogs that constantly feel the need to jump up on me every time I walk through the door. Walking over to me to greet me is one thing, but constantly jumping on me in a manic, hyper state is another.
> 
> 3) Barking. I realize that all dogs bark. But I have observed that some bark more than others. Some constantly "yip" everytime they want the slightest bit of attention. Personally, that gets under my skin. I swear that some bark just to hear themselves bark. But I can tolerate a dog barking if they feel the need to go outside (or inside), if somebody shows up at the door or if they sense danger. Occasional barking is fine, but constant barking isn't.
> 
> 4) Designer dogs are okay with me. Doesn't necessarily have to be a pure breed.
> 
> 5) Would like to start with a puppy. We've tried getting older dogs before, and unfortunately had very bad experiences. I know that older dogs are not always a problem, but it sure feels like it to me whenever we have got them.
> 
> Thanks again for all your help.


1-In breeds that shed, it can be reduced with a good diet (high quality food and maybe fish oil supplements) and regular brushing. 
2- training issue, 100%
3-90% training, 10% natural inclination. Some dogs like many hounds are natural more vocal but even they are rarely "constant" barkers with sufficient training and exercise plus mental stimulation.
4- Designer dogs should ONLY be "okay" with you if you are adopting from a shelter or rescue. There are other threads here that get into the designer dog debate but basically you would be supporting breeders that don't health test etc and the dog you get is still a crap-shoot of traits. I.E. you can end up with all the bad traits of each parent breed as easily as you get the good traits of the parent breeds.


----------



## Nargle

Dog101 said:


> My daughter would walk him and give him all the exercise he needed.


Even though you're not the OP, if you want a dog that only requires walking as exercise, I'd recommend either a retired racing greyhound (though they would need to run around every day in a decent sized fenced yard and not be allowed to run off leash in unfenced areas), or a senior dog from a rescue that's slowed down a little. If you adopt from a rescue, the dog's foster will hopefully be able to tell you the personality and energy level of their adoptable dogs.


----------



## Pynzie

Oh, haha, thanks Shell! Sorry about that. 

Now I'm confused. Did I miss a post or did something get deleted? It looks like that's Dog101's first post. Where does Dog101 come into this conversation?


----------



## 3Lab

I'm confused too, Pynzie.

I also wanted to say, to the OP, what about a small, senior dog from a shelter or rescue? Senior's don't often need a lot of exercise, and may not be too into jumping on people. A smaller, though shedding dog, is not hard to clean up after in terms of fur. Also, the seniors we have had tend to pick a spot in the house they like, and kind of hang around there mostly. Might be your best bet for what you're wanting.


----------



## LazyGRanch713

bartleby said:


> I think there are a lot of really bad Goldens out there right now. I've met a few which are so hyper they're practically untrainable, and it's not because the owners are ignorant or don't exercise the dog. The dogs are just nuts. Trouble with doodles is that the Golden parent may be just such a nut case.
> 
> I adore a good standard poodle, and they certainly don't shed. I don't understand what trait needs to be diluted out by crossing them to a retriever. The stupid haircut isn't genetic, after all. However, I wouldn't recommend standard poodles for a couch potato owner. I've seen them end a 10 mile hike with gas in the tank.


It's gotta be geographical, because 99% of the goldens I meet are super. High energy with good off-switches and smart. A bit too "cuddle nonstop" for my own personal tastes, but they seem to have more sense than the majority of Standard Poodles I'm seeing coming out of breeders from my area. The dogs are nice and friendly, but are kind of ding-bats, which is NOT what a Standard should be like...


----------



## Shell

Pynzie said:


> Oh, haha, thanks Shell! Sorry about that.
> 
> Now I'm confused. Did I miss a post or did something get deleted? It looks like that's Dog101's first post. Where does Dog101 come into this conversation?


Dog101 started a very similar thread ( "Retriver mix") at about the same time. It looks like he/she is mixing up the threads.


----------

